# Best Places to Rent a house in Auckland



## arunjyotidoley (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Could you let me know your views on which suburb would be the best to rent a house in Auckland.

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

That is a difficult question to answer.
All depends how near you want to be from the places that are important to you - i.e. your employer, a school, the beach to name but a few.
Auckland is a big place.


----------



## arunjyotidoley (Oct 27, 2014)

hhmm..I wanted just some general views on the places like pro's and con's .I was looking at the places Mission Bay,Parnell ,Ponsonby ,Herne bay ,Grey lynn ,Mount Eden ,Remuera..These are the places that will be near to my workplace.


----------



## aupirate (Aug 11, 2014)

arunjyotidoley said:


> hhmm..I wanted just some general views on the places like pro's and con's .I was looking at the places Mission Bay,Parnell ,Ponsonby ,Herne bay ,Grey lynn ,Mount Eden ,Remuera..These are the places that will be near to my workplace.


The places on your list are all good areas, rents will be expensive so like any city it depends on your budget. Eastern suburbs in general are more expensive than Western suburbs although there are exceptions. Traffic is a headache in Auckland however your perception of this will depend on where you live now and the traffic there.


----------

